# Loss of a Young Diser



## DonnettaR

Hi everyone, I am very sad to report that my 13 yr DD died suddenly and unexpectedly on February 25, 2007. Clarke Reese aka Herclover loved being a Diser. Clarke had been going to WDW and DL since the age of 3. She took her first Disney cruise at the tender age of 4 and has cruised every year since. She so enjoyed moving to the new levels in the children's program and was excited when she finally got to go the teen club last year. Clarke's biggest dream was being able to get to go to Palo's and to get a spa treatment. She also wanted to take the WDW behind the scenes tour when she turned 18. Clarke loved the DCL show "Hercules the Muse ical" She was so upset when they took it off the magic. She was so looking forward to our upcoming 7/15/2007 cruise on the wonder so that she would get the chance to see it again. Clarke was convinced that she was going to get a job with DCL as either a performer or cruise director. Clarke loved Disney so very very much. Her friends called her a "Disney Freak", and she was proud of it. She is very very truly missed here on earth, but perhaps she's talking to the "big guy" Walt himself and getting the answers to all her Disney questions.
*** I just wanted to include website..lots of Disney photos***

http://clarkedani-reese.memory-of.com/About.aspx


----------



## WDWLVR

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## ericamanda01

I'm so sorry for your families loss.


----------



## Jeanne B

OMG, I'm so sorry for your loss.  I have a DD13 and I just can't imagine what you're going through, hugs to you.


----------



## wee-haggis

Very sorry to hear of your terrible loss.


----------



## amy2girls

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Miss Jasmine

I am so sorry.  

I do hope Clarke is getting all her Disney questions answered.


----------



## eva

Here's another DISer who is very sadden by your loss.  Herclover is likely in heaven on her never ending cruise and trips to WDW.  And she can see  Hercules whenever she wants.  Hugs and best wishes to her family that has to wait each year to go to WDW or on a DCL cruise.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## Kimberly815

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DMMarla07860

sorry about your loss


----------



## LoriS

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mommasita




----------



## princess jackson

Very sorry to hear this


----------



## Jodi

I have no words that can comfort you, but I will tell you that I am so sorry for your loss & you will be in my prayers tonight. 
Jodi


----------



## koby

I am so sorry for your loss.   You're in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## birkner

My deepest sympathy in your time of loss.  Her life as short as it was must have been a joy to you all.  You were blessed with a wonderful child.


----------



## kamgen

I am so sorry for your loss.....my heart aches for you and your family. Life is short. I am joyous to know that your DD was able to find the joy and love of Disney in her short life. My hugs to you.


----------



## Kewz1

So sorry to hear of your loss.  Prayers for you and your family.

Kristen


----------



## MnParrothead

Prayers to you and your family.  I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## TiggerKing

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time.  May God provide the comfort you need at this time.


----------



## granmaz

I'm so very sorry to hear of the loss of your darling daughter. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jrose529

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tarabra

What a tragedy.  I can't imagine the pain you are feeling.  Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## CustardTart

I am so very sorry to hear this heartbreaking news. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. My very best wishes, 
Karenxxx


----------



## paladin

That is just heartbreaking.  My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## cquick

our sympathies to you and your family.  We lost a niece at that age, and she will always be remembered with joy!  I know your daughter will be too.  With love, Connie


----------



## mruhaak

I am so sorry! I can't imagine what you are going through.  It sounds like you have some wonderful memories of time spent together.


----------



## RBennett

I am SO sorry for your loss. It's amazing that she knew something that it takes most adults years to learn; joy and what they want to be when they grow up. She was wiser than most of us. She will forever be part of the Disney family.


----------



## surftrish

You are in our thoughts and prayers as well.  Kind of puts the struggles of everyday life in perspective...


----------



## CarolAnnC

My deepest sympathies to you and your family on your loss.  

If you desire, visit our Coping and Compassion board here on the DIS where you may find some helpful support in the coming days.  

Hugs to you...


----------



## MrsJobba1

I am so sorry for your loss. I cant imagine what you must be going through. You are in my prayers


----------



## poconoboatniks

I'm soooo sorry for your loss. Your daughter and family will be in our prayers.


----------



## plutojudy

I am very sorry about losing your daughter. Yes, I bet she is spending a lot of time with Walt. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BraMax

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Being a mother it is something I can't even imagine.  Hoepfully she is up there with Walt Disney telling him how much she has enjoyed his creations.


----------



## tink1963

My deepest sympathies. You are in my prayers.


----------



## jenkh

All my sympathies from my family to yours


----------



## gydell

So sorry to hear of your loss. I hope your memories help comfort you. Prayers are with you.


----------



## Cherta

Hi Donetta,
I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your beautiful daughter, Clarke.  My daughter (Erica) and I had the pleasure of meeting the both of you on the July 17, 2005 Mexican Riviera cruise after months and months of chatting on the DIS forum.  I want you to know that Clarke's expert cruise advice was pivitol to my shy daughter enjoying her first cruise, and Clarke's name comes up often when we look back on our trip...
Please accept our deepest condolences and know that you will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.
Debbie


----------



## musicgirl

Prayers for your family so that you may have the strength and comfort in your loss.


----------



## joksten2000

Your thread brought a tear to my eye. We lost our son 15 years ago and it still hurts today. Something you truly never get over


----------



## waltfan1957

so sorry for your loss


----------



## LoveMyLAP-BAND

I, too, am sorry to hear about your daughter. I am sure she's an angel now- with Mickey Ears on her halo!


----------



## Lindy Loo

Everyone has said it all already................. I'm so sorry for the loss of your darling Daughter.

 As a mother, I cant even begin to imagine what you are going through. I sincerly hope that you have some support and comfort around you from friends and family. 

I know everyone on the DIS will be here to help you in anyway they can. 

Imagine your beautiful daughter up on a cloud somewhere with Walt, sprinkling some Pixie dust down out of the sky.


----------



## hadleyzoo

I am so sorry for your loss...I have a DD 13 and cannot imagine what you are going through.   

Tiffany


----------



## Kissimmee

I am so very sorry. A little over a year ago I lost a son. I understand.


----------



## Disney_Bound2007

I can not imagine the pain you and your family must be feeling, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Sue (mom of 3 boys!)

and prayers.  You and your family have my heartfelt sympathies.


----------



## ejkjmom

Our hearts go out to you and your family as well. May the Lord bless each of you with the strength you need


----------



## oybolshoi

So saddened to hear of your loss.  Your DIS-friends will be thinking of you.


----------



## ivanova

I am so sorry about your loss.  I cannot even begin to comprehend what you have been going through or what you are feeling.  You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jilljill

Our sympathies to your and your family.  
Unexpected loss is the worst feeling and know that your friends truly care and are there for you.


----------



## snelsonbrown

It is with mine and Norm's deepest of sympathy, thoughts and prayers in the lost of your daughter.  There is never the right words or the right times when there is such a tragedy especially the loss of a child no matter the age.  May time heal the pain and the memories of such a happy young lady last for always and bring you smiles to replace the tears.
God's blessings be with you and yours always.
With much love
always
Shirley and Norm


----------



## MinnieMart

we are so sorry to hear of your loss. may GOD  bless your family and give all the strength to carry your memories with in your heart forever. Lisa


----------



## jcemom

I'm so sorry.


----------



## jamielynn

I am so sorry for your loss. Your and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sherrie

Donetta god be with you as he is with your baby, I dont know what to say other than your DIS family is with you and praying for you. God bless you and your family.


----------



## livvysmom

I can't imagine your pain.  I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Colorado DISers

God bless you and your family. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## disney1990

I am so sorry for the loss of your DD.


----------



## McDuck

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.  May God comfort and bless you at this time.


----------



## DreamCruiser100

My deepest sympathies go out to you and yours. You will be in our prayers.


----------



## auntsue1

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## DawnMarie

I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## nzdisneymom

I'm so sorry for your loss.  We've been taking our kids to WDW since they were very young, too - the delight young children have is so amazing. I  know you will always carry Clarke in your heart and memories - it sounds like she has spread a lot of Magic herself.

May you find comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## lbgraves

I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Babs417

You know the whole board is thinking about you.God Bless


----------



## Poconos to Disney

Your family will be in our thoughts during the days to come. 

Ones most sacred memories are in ones heart!


----------



## sasha

I just read this and my heart breaks. As a mother, I can't imagine such a loss. May you find comfort in all of the happy memories you shared together.


----------



## nokidz

I am sooo sorry about your loss.  I chatted briefly with her about the upcoming 15 July Wonder cruise.  She will be our thoughts and prayers, now, and when we are on that cruise.


----------



## bmalonef45

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. I can not imagine the sadness of your loss. God bless you and yours in the future.


----------



## endkaos

My prayers to your family.


----------



## Ksmihein

Lean on those around you at this time.  Let them be your strength and comfort.  We can't even imagine what your going through.  Hugs and prayers are with you. We are so sorry.


----------



## mickeyluv

I am so very sorry!  I hope that you can find comfort and peace knowing that she is with our Creator!  Your family is my our prayers!!  
God bless!   


Seeing then that we have a great High Priest who has passed through the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold fast our confession. For we do not have a High Priest who cannot sympathize with our weaknesses, but was in all points tempted as we are, yet without sin. 
Let us therefore come boldly to the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy and find grace to help in time of need. (Heb 4.14-16)


----------



## 3lilpigsnprincess

I'm so very sorry to read of your loss.  May you find comfort and peace during this time.


----------



## SueEllen

Donnetta,
You know that you and Helen and the entire family are in my prayers and thoughts constantly.
Clarke was a very special girl who was taken away all too soon.
I know that each day you are without her is very difficult and hopefully you will find a way to cope with this terrible loss.
I know how much she meant to you, and she touched many lives.
She is an angel in heaven watching down on you now.  
May God bless you all and help you in your time of sorrow.

Sue Ellen


----------



## dreamcometrue




----------



## PBader

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyGirlLovesMickey

I'm so sorry.  Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## krzy4disney02

You will be in my prayers!  I cannot even begin to imagine the sorrow you are feeling.  Clarke is spreading the magic for all of us now!  

Christy


----------



## B9erSteve

I wish that I had some words that could possibly comfort you.  But, I cannot find them.  I am truly sorry for your loss.  May God be with you and your family.


----------



## LiserAnn

So sorry to hear about your daughter.  Prayers being sent your way!


----------



## westieridgeback

I'm so sorry you have to go through such a difficult time.  How blessed you are to have such an awesome child.
Jo


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I'm so sorry.  I can't even imagine the pain.


----------



## michelle9343

I am so sorry for you loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## UKANGEL

That is so very sad. We're so sorry for your loss.
x


----------



## Mama Twinkles

Donnetta, I am terribly sorry for your loss.  Sending you very positive wishes for the days ahead.


----------



## Verandah Man

So sorry to hear of your loss, you and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tinkerboy00

OMG, I'm so sorry.


----------



## cristit14

I am so sorry


----------



## misseulalie

Prayers and good thoughts


----------



## Regina

and prayers for you and your family. Its an unimaginable loss.


----------



## AlyssinWonderland




----------



## jenmack

I am truly sorry for the loss of your little blessing.  My prayers and thought are with you and yours.


----------



## mandymouse

I am so sorry to hear your sad news. I have 2 DD's, 16 & 14 and I can't imagine what you and your family are going through

I'm thinking of you at this very sad time

Mandy


----------



## CRSNDSNY

I am so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## ALDISNEYFAN

May God's peace be with you and your family.


----------



## twinmommyks

Oh my, how sad for you and your family.  My thoughts and prayers go out to you during this difficult time of loss.  As a mother, I cannot imagine the pain you are going through.  I pray that in time your wonderful memories of your daughter fill your heart and replace your sadness.


----------



## SideshowBob

Very, very sorry to hear about your loss... and thank you for sharing with us all, as truly a big family, in ways.


----------



## kritter

Soo sorry to hear about your loss.. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers..>!!!!!!!


----------



## HUFF590

so sorry


----------



## Bec3b1g

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved dd.  My thoughts and prayers are with your family during this very difficult time.


----------



## JeannieH

May God Bless you all at this incredibly sad time. May your daughter Rest in Peace in the Lord's care.


----------



## Tinkified

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  May fond memories of your daughter and the support of loved ones give you strength during this difficult time.


----------



## cinjam

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tonya_leigh73

May you find peace and comfort in your time of grief.  I am very sorry to read this news and extremely  sorry that you had to write it..........Your daughter sounds like she enjoyed her time at Disney/cruising and you  are a wonderful parent to have given her that opportunity!  God bless you.....


----------



## natsmom125

I can only add to the prayers that have been and are being offered for you and your family at this time.

I, like many of the others, have a 14 yo DD and I just "fussed" at her because her room wasn't clean....just doesn't seem important anymore.....

The heavenly choir of angels sounds a little sweeter tonight......

God bless
Phyllis


----------



## flexsmom

I can't comprehend what you must be feeling.  I hope someday you are able to smile and laugh at your memories and not feel the immediacy of these days.  I am so sorry.


----------



## momof296&02

My thoughts & prayers are with you.  May your DD rest in peace.


----------



## GGBacha

With our very hectic schedule and the constant need of money to be spent for more practical things, my husband and I have never really taken our two kids on big, family vacations even though my family always went on vacations when I was a child.  That changed last year when we took our first trip on the Magic.  I realized that the amount of money spent, though staggering when the cruise was booked, was one of the best investments we had ever made.  The memories we have with our children will last a lifetime.

You have so many wonderful memories of your precious daughter.  By taking her on these vacations and spending that quality time with her, you enriched her life.  You also gave yourself incredible memories to cherish.

I don't understand why some earthly lives are cut so short.  It's more than the human mind can stand to think about.  I do know that your Clarke probably had more beautiful experiences with you than most people do in a lifetime.  I pray that brings you some peace.

I'll be praying for you!
Ginger


----------



## ElenitaB

I am so sorry to hear your news. Your entire family will be in my prayers.


----------



## allshookup

I would just like to add my condolences to you & your family at such a difficult time!


----------



## crys5

I am so sorry , i too have a 14 year old DD and three other DD's, i cannot imagine what you are going through....like someone said before...i also just fussed my 14 year old about something she didn't do...and she was right....it doesn't seem so important anymore....i am so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## AZKathy

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TravelingJen24

You are so strong. I don't know how I would handle what you are going though, but wish you the best. I am so sorry for your loss and will pray for you.


----------



## DonnettaR

I would like to thank everyone for all the comforting words, hugs and pixie dust.  Yes, this is a very difficult time for me and my family and all of your prayers help strengten us.  We consider the Disers our second family.  Clarke was all ready to start our "July 15th" cruise meet board.  She had just told me that there were no kids on the board yet, and I had to assure her that that would change soon.  It was only fitting that I share the news with our Dis family.  

I don't know if describing as strong is an accurate description.  I am just taking one day at time.  Thanks again.


----------



## lovinpoohbear

So sorry for your loss. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## secretkeeper

What a staggering loss!  Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

The Ivey Clan


----------



## Carol36

My prayer for you is for God to give you the strength and comfort that you need!!!  Just know that you are not alone during this time.


----------



## Sailingpartyof10

I am so very sorry.


----------



## #1 Minnie Lover

Sorry I am responding so late but you and your family are in my prayers.....


----------



## love2cruisedisney

I am so sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with your family


----------



## wltdsnyfan

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## stina

donnettar,  hugs to you. i am so sorry for your loss. i don't know you but from how you described clarke it sounds like she was very blessed during her short time here in this life. she was able to experience the magic of disney and spread that love and excitement to others on the disboards and beyond. it sounds like your family really took the time to be a family together and cherish those happy moments. you made clarke's life a joyful one. i am truly saddened to hear that your daughter is no longer with us. thank you for posting so soon and allowing the dis community to help comfort you in your time of grief. my heartfelt condolences to you and your family.

take care,
stina


----------



## eph94

This is so heartbreaking... you are in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Corryn

God Bless you and your family...If you're like me, you're thinking that you'll see her again some time soon


----------



## SomePixiedust

There are no words...thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## lisa702

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers to you. If you need to talk to someone that has also experienced the loss of a child, you may PM me.


----------



## Grandma4ever

I to am very sorry for your loss.  My grandson is 13 and loves Disney as your DD did.  I would be lost without him so I can only guess what you are currently feeling.  My prayers go with you as you redefine your life without your beloved daughter.


----------



## hannacanna

I'm glad that you have so many wonderful memories with your daughter.  I am sure she is telling Walt a thing or two about her experiences as a Disney kid...my thoughts are with you.


----------



## MiaSRN62

My most heartfelt condolences to you and your family.......


----------



## bridegirl

Heartbreaking, there are just no words...

I am so very sorry for your loss and we will keep you and your family in our prayers.

As others have posted, how nice that you really spent the time to do family things together.  It seems all the more important when something tragic and unexpected happens.

Pixie dust,

Susy


----------



## scrapycruiser

My deepest sympathy to you and your family !   I pray that you will be comforted knowing the happiness you brought to your daughter everytime you went to DisneyWorld or sailed with Disney Cruise Line ! Gina


----------



## Kimmielee

May your Angel rest in peace.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## MandyMommytoReaghan

I am very sorry for your familys loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HappyLawyer

I am so sorry for your loss, hopefully she had no pain and God will take care of her.


----------



## disneydance

When I read this it made me    cry as having a dd 13 I cant imagine losing here you are in my prayers as me and my dd 13 were watching Charlottes Web today it showed me how short life is.


----------



## shefor24

May God touch your life and keep you lifted up.


----------

